# Baby Puma



## katia (Jan 16, 2012)

they say, you should have an alter ego when competing... well, mine is baby puma. don't ask me how i came up with that - i don't really know...
maybe it's my obsession with all cats, big and small. maybe i was a puma in my past life... maybe it's their cuteness, strength, and energy - i like all of that. so i'm a baby puma... on stage! but in everyday life, i'm katia - a cute Russian girl with great ambitions to become very successful and inspirational and influential person in the fitness industry


----------



## katia (Jan 16, 2012)

*how it started...*

I am an athlete! But I'm not your average athlete. Not someone who's been active since they learned how to walk, not someone who participated in all sport in high school, not someone who's been skiing or snowboarding or surfing every weekend... Well, I did try skiing 3 years ago... Went downhill (green) about 1/5th of the way down and fell and something snapped. It was my ACL, but I think something else inside me snapped that day that changed my life. Well, if you've been injured you probably know how it goes: doctor's appointment, surgery, physical therapy, lots of pain, etc.... 
I had ACL reconstruction in 2009, and not sure if it was the few weeks I was tied to bed, and then crutches for a few more weeks, that made me realize how valueable my body is to me and how awesome it is to be able to walk, run, jump, and do whatever you want when your body is strong and healthy! Sometimes I think that it was that tendon transplant from someone else who used to be really strong and active that changed me.. I know - silly... but who knows...
Anyways, that summer after finishing my physical therapy I decided to go back to gym and get more serious about my health (before then I'd been a gym member for years, but as most people would come in just for some cardio and AB Bench). So then, I found a few books by reputable trainers and followed their programs. Started reading stuff online to educate myself on proper training and nutrition. I really started thinking about transforming my body... and you know when you start seriously thinking about something, things start coming your way - i found a great online coaching program, then i was approached by someone in my gym and he suggested I look into fitness competitions... And, believe it or not, summer 2010 was my first competition. Not the best placing but it got me going. Met more great people who supported me and helped me transform further. I did a couple more shows and won and qualified for nationals. 2011 I started working with a different team, which I am still a part of, and which I think is the best support system I've ever had - great coaches, great teammates and we have so much fun. 
Anyways, in 2011 I competed in three national shows, trying to improve each time. Now, working on more improvements toward my next show in Vegas in July! I know the pro card is there for me, and sooner or later I will get it because I am worthy, I deserve it and I truly am an athlete with a strong body and mind.


----------



## brundel (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep pushing forward toward your goal and youll get there.
Time to get to work. July will be here before you know it.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 16, 2012)

Get that card girl!!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

You can say it! ~Total Package~ 

Welcome Baby Puma!


----------



## katia (Jan 17, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> You can say it! ~Total Package~


 Yup, Total Package it is! 
It is my team, it is my support system! They've become like a family to me! And I'm not just saying it. You know how you love your parents but always frown when they try to give you advice, and then you do what you think is right to only find out that your parents had been right and you should've listened to them. LOL But then you learn from your mistakes and become wiser to listen to your parents because you know they only want the best for you. Well, so I feel like I have two sets of parents now


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 17, 2012)

katia said:


> Yup, Total Package it is!
> It is my team, it is my support system! They've become like a family to me! And I'm not just saying it. You know how you love your parents but always frown when they try to give you advice, and then you do what you think is right to only find out that your parents had been right and you should've listened to them. LOL But then you learn from your mistakes and become wiser to listen to your parents because you know they only want the best for you. Well, so I feel like I have two sets of parents now



Total Package are good people.  I too am blessed to know them and be a part of their them  

You go baby Puma, I love it!


----------



## katia (Jan 17, 2012)

*Cardio*

Thought I'd share my awesome morning cardio 





YouTube Video











trampoline clip.MOV - YouTube


----------



## katia (Jan 18, 2012)

*i really don't like shoulder presses*






YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Move up closer to the bar, almost skimming your nose.  Can't tell how far you are coming down.  I say about or slightly beyond ear level.

Cute cardio vid too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM, fellow Coloradoan


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Move up closer to the bar, almost skimming your nose. Can't tell how far you are coming down. I say about or slightly beyond ear level.
> 
> Cute cardio vid too!


 
Thanks Tracy! I believe that is how i was doing it "almost skimming the nose" to about ear level - the camera is just too low - hence the distorted perception, but this kind of comments is really helpful to make sure i maintain the proper form, so thanks again


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

*0119 - Quads/ Triceps/ Calves*

Started new training routine this week - IT IS GOOD and it hurts!!! Thanks to my coach - Tracy!

Leg Extensions (single leg):
80/12
90/12
90/12

Leg Press
185/12
200/12
215/12

Smith Squats
90/12
90/12

FST-7: Leg Extensions
80/12
80/12
80/12
80/12
80/12
80/12
80/12 - ouch!

Quad Stretch

Close Grip Bench Press
40/12
50/12
60/12

Rope Pushdowns
45/12
45/12
45/12

Standing Calf Raises 
(I have a foot injury so this was painful and not a full range...  )
100/12
100/12

FST-7: SL Seated Calf Raises 
(same here with the foot)
45/12 x 7

Finished off with 45 mins of fat-blasting cardio - YEAH baby! And then got home to find a whole box of IML supps - LOVE IT!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy leg extensions batman. 

Cool journal, and you looks like your trampoline workout is fun.


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

*rope pushdowns*






YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

katia said:


> Started new training routine this week - IT IS GOOD and it hurts!!! Thanks to my coach - Tracy!
> 
> Leg Extensions (single leg):
> 80/12
> ...


 
I'm going to have to give you a roll of my "magic" Rock Tape for your foot.  I think it may really help you!  xoxo


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I'm going to have to give you a roll of my "magic" Rock Tape for your foot. I think it may really help you! xoxo


 
thank you Trace! i tried athlete's tape from walgreens - didn't feel much of a difference with that one...


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

KAtia is doing FST 7>?!


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

Sidney said:


> KAtia is doing FST 7>?!


yup, FST-7 baby! i do as i'm told by my coaches  it's been working so far


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

katia said:


> yup, FST-7 baby! i do as i'm told by my coaches  it's been working so far


 
You must have amazing coaches !!  I like FST 7 alot I've been doing it for a while and yes it works very well!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

katia said:


> yup, fst-7 baby! I do as i'm told by my coaches  it's been working so far


 


sidney said:


> you must have amazing coaches !! I like fst 7 alot i've been doing it for a while and yes it works very well!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Welcome to IM, fellow Coloradoan


 you from Co ? did we know that ?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 20, 2012)

Baby Puma, I love all the videos.  It make it more real.  I'm jealous, I strained my back again, so I haven't been able to WO all week.  Well aside form lifting boxes non stop 
I finally got a belt, so maybe I will have less back issues.  One can hope


----------



## katia (Jan 20, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Baby Puma, I love all the videos. It make it more real. I'm jealous, I strained my back again, so I haven't been able to WO all week. Well aside form lift boxes non stop
> I finally got a belt, so maybe I will have less back issues. One can hope


 
at least lifting and packing up those boxes made quite a few of us very happy over here 
thank you again!!! hope your back is better soon!


----------



## katia (Jan 20, 2012)

*0120*

Trained back FST-7 style today... then 45 mins of cardio... good stuff!





YouTube Video


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck training for Vegas.

I like the vids especially the trampoline.  Great "lower" impact cardio


----------



## katia (Jan 23, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck training for Vegas.


 
Thanks 


> I like the vids especially the trampoline. Great "lower" impact cardio


  yeah, trampoline is quite fun. I actually got it when i read about great health benefits of it about a year ago - thought i'd jump 10 mins a day for a health boost, but then figured i could turn it into fat-blasting, health-boosting, mood-boosting, and simply fun cardio. so, i've been doing it ever since  good stuff!


----------



## katia (Jan 23, 2012)

*0121-0122 weekend*

what an awesome weekend i had! went to hot sulfur springs with my "hubby" Denis and a couple friends. Oh man, i feel so recharged mentally and physically - i want to go again next weekend 
but seriously, i feel like it gave me strength - went for am cardio this morning - 60 mins, i just couldn't stop going (usually 30-45 mins and i'm exhausted) - this time it felt so good!!!
going for weight training later tonight - i can bet ya i'm going to want to keep lifting and lifting - well, that's actually always the case lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

So glad you had an awesome weekend!  We missed you guys at CCF!


----------



## katia (Jan 25, 2012)

*0123*

AM fasted cardio - went for a whole hour, even though i don't need that much - it just felt good.
Went back to the gym at night with Denis to train legs. Here it is

Warm-up on elliptical 5 mins

Lying Leg Curl (Both Legs)
60/12
70/12
80/12

Dead Lifts (my favorite)
80/12
90/12
90/12

Bulgarian Split Squat
25/12
25/12

FST-7: Seated Leg Curl (single leg)
50/12
60/12
60/10
50/12
50/12
50/12

Standing Calf Raises
80/12
100/12

FST-7 SL Calf Raises
45/12
45/12
45/12
45/12
45/12
45/12
45/12

Cardio 45 mins


----------



## katia (Jan 25, 2012)

*0124*

Fasted AM cardio - 30 mins on stairs, 25 mins on elliptical

PM Weight Training

Warm up on elliptical 5 mins, dynamic stretches 5 mins

Seated DB Press
22.5's/12
25's/12
25's/12

DB Lateral Raise
20's/12
22.5's/12
22.5's/12

DB Front Raise
12.5's/12
15's/12

FST-7: Seated Machine Shoulder Press
70/12
70/12
70/12
70/12
70/10
70/10
70/10

Machine Flat Chest Press
70/12
70/12
80/11

Cable Crossover
30/12
30/12
30/10

Machine AB Crunches 
3 sets of 15

Roman Chair Leg Raise
3 sets of 15

Cardio 30 mins on elliptical


----------



## katia (Jan 25, 2012)

*0125*

sore in my legs and shoulder workouts today...
did fasted AM cardio for 50 mins (30 mins stairs + 20 elliptical)

for the rest of the day i've been relaxing, reading, sat on a balcony for about an hour, breathing, meditaing.... felt so good - i need to do that more often. then did some house cleaning and cooked for Denis - I love cooking for him, and cooking in general... I even thought about working in food industry - I find such pleasure and calmness in cutting, chopping, mixing, etc..


----------



## katia (Jan 26, 2012)

DB Rows





YouTube Video


----------



## katia (Jan 30, 2012)

Week of 0129
Sunday
AM cardio - 60 mins
PM cardio - 45 mins

Monday
started off with 45 mins of fasted cardio
weights and probably another cardio session later today


----------



## katia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Baby Puma Pursuit of Happines 02/14*

Is it just me or is it with most people: i start something new (this journal for instance), get super excited, for the first few days/ weeks, and then.... slow down... pause.... or completely forget... and only a few days/ weeks later realize that i've forgotten about it??? is it lack of discipline? i know some people keep a journal for their whole entire life... for me - i can't even tell you how many journals i've started... is it bad???


----------



## katia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Baby Puma Pursuit of Happiness 02/14*

Dear StairMaster:
I had a date with you this morning, and promised I'd come back later today for another date, but... another set of stairs caught my eye... they don't move, they don't have a blue display, they don't have comfortable railings, they don't have a book and bottle holders - they are plain ol' stairs to my apartment...
I had a 45-minute date with them, going up and down, breathing fresh air, breathing hard... it felt really good, though i have a feeling tomorrow i'll be telling you how much i love you for not kicking my butt so hard... or i might tell you that i'll have to keep you as a back-up plan from now on...


----------



## katia (Feb 12, 2012)

*Baby Puma Pursuit of Happiness 02/12*

My Dear new Stair friend! 
I have such joy spending time with you, but I am hurting so bad today - thanks to you... We've had a couple of dates so far, and I can't wait to go on another one... but... My legs barely bend and my calves feel like they're filled with melted metal, every step is painful, yet I kind of enjoy this pain... but at the same time it is the pain that keeps me away from you... - i know you're right there, right outside my door, but i can't... i can't just come to you and take slow steps, i want to be able to run you up and down, breathing hard, sweating... i hope you're not mad at me for ditching you today, but i think we might have an even more exciting date after a day of recovery... thank you for everything!


----------



## katia (Feb 12, 2012)

*Baby Puma Pursuit of Happiness 02/12*

Dear Peanut Butter!
First of all, I want to tell you how much I love you - you're soooo good, by yourself, and in everything you paired with! I know you're good for my body as well but the problem is I "lose it" every time I see you. Once the jar is open and the smell of you hits my nostrils - all my other senses get lost: I just want to drown in your creaminess, your flavor, your smell... i get intoxicated by just thinking of you. This love is out of control! and I don't understand why....
I remember the first time I met you - about 10 years ago (i had no idea about your existence before then). From the very first spoon, I fell madly in love with you, I lost control with you multiple times, especially when you were dressed with a bit of grape jelly (at that time)... oh my gosh! i was crazy about you! and then, i don't remember what happened - it's like a black hole in my memory - but i went from loving you to hating you. I couldn't stand even the thought of having you on anything, in anything or especially by yourself... and that's how you disappeared from my life for about 7 years. I forgot about the strong feelings, I forgot about the chaos, I simply forgot about you... And then you came back... You came back as something I thought I needed and this time could control.. And I was able to just use you for what I needed for a little bit, but then your strong flavor personality took over my feelings again... And I'm back to crazy, insatiable appetite when I just hear your name... why???? WHY are you doing this to me? Why can't we just have a calm steady relationship?  Why can't you just be in my life and not torture me? I want to get rid of the drama between us... Please?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

lol  I love *Peanut Butter *too!


----------



## Sheer (Feb 12, 2012)

me too,haha.


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

God bless you good guy,welcome baby puma!


----------



## katia (Feb 20, 2012)

*0220 Baby Puma pursuit of Happiness*

Dear Future!
I see you, but in so many different ways. You change every day. I know what I want from you, but my wants change from day to day and so does my vision of you, Future! I love the Present, I enjoy living it, feeling it! And I know that you, Future, is basically the Present, maybe with a few modifications. I guess I'm just working out the "modifications" in my head. But I know I'm in control. And because I love the Present, I know I will love the Future just as much, maybe even more!


----------



## katia (Feb 20, 2012)

*0220 Baby Puma Pursuit of Happiness*

Dear Present!
You are my present! Literally! My gift! The gift of life! I love you more than anything! I thank God for this gift, for the Present! Thank you! Sometime there are moments when I feel lost, frustrated, sad, angry, mad, and they're all a part of you, Present! But there are many, many more moments when I feel happy, I feel love, I feel loved, I smile, I laugh, I move, I breathe, I live, I see, I smell, I hear, I taste,  - I LIVE!!! And that's what you are, Present! And for that I'm so grateful!


----------

